# CPU-Kühler drehen?



## Der-Feri (8. Januar 2014)

*CPU-Kühler drehen?*

Hallo Leute,

macht es bei meiner CPU (Standardtakt) einen großen Unterschied von der Temperatur, wenn ich meine Kühler so eingebaut habe wie auf dem Bild zu sehen ist im Gegensatz zu einem 90° gedrehten?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

Ideal wäre es schon wenn der CPU Lüfter in Richtung der Rückwand bläst, könnte schon ein paar Grad bringen


----------



## MesserPit (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

wenn du im deckel nen lüfter hättest der warme luft rauspustet, wäres noch egal, aber so is nich optimal. wenn kan kannst dreh ihn das er nach hinten die warme lüft bläst.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

Auf jeden Fall drehen wenn möglich, auch wenn Lüfter im Deckel vorhanden sind.
So bekommt der CPU-Kühler direkt die angewärmte Luft der Graka durchgeblasen, da helfen dir Lüfter oben drüber auch nix.
Nach meiner Erfahrung bringt das Drehen des Kühlers rund 5-10°C


----------



## Der-Feri (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

5-10 °C ist schon eine Hausnummer  Beim Drehen brauche ich ja neue WLP. Welche könnt ihr empfehlen?

Findet ihr den Kühler allgemein in Ordnung?


----------



## micsterni14 (9. Januar 2014)

Gelid solutions extreme!


----------



## Der-Feri (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

Bringt es eigentlich noch einen Unterschied den Shadow Rock Pro SR1 durch eine Prolimatech Genesis zu ersetzen oder reicht das drehen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

Ich glaube nicht das sich dort dann noch viel tut, ich würde es beim umdrehen belassen. Als WLP kann man auch die Arctic MX 4 nehmen


----------



## Der-Feri (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

Der Prolimatech wäre auch glaub ich eher ein optisches gimmick. 

Ich habe mir jetzt die Noctua NH-H1 bestellt und bin mal gespannt wie viel sich ändert, wenn der Kühler gedreht ist.^^


----------



## Der-Feri (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

Jetzt habe ich den Kühler gedreht und habe laut der Minianwendung von Orbu 26-32 °C bei 0-3 % Auslastung und laut Asus AI Suite sind es 33-36 °C - alles im Idle. Vorher war es genauso viel...Kann das hinkommen?


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

Temperaturen sind nur unter Vollast interessant. Im Leerlauf ist es eigendlich egal.


----------



## Der-Feri (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

Mit welchem Programm teste ich es am besten?


----------



## Nitrousking21 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

Prime95 ist sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## ASD_588 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

vermutlich wird er genauso warm wie davor aber halt bei geringerer drehzahl.

die vorderen 2 blasen rein und die hinteren 3 blasen raus?


----------



## Der-Feri (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

vorne 2 rein, oben 2 und hinten 1 raus, ja.

Nach 16 min Prime sind es konstant 43°C. Das halte ich für gut...


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

Small FFTs? Da wird er am wärmsten.


----------



## ASD_588 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*



> Nach 16 min Prime sind es konstant 43°C. Das halte ich für gut...


das sind sehr gute werte.



> CPU: i5-3570k


hast du diese cpu?
hast anscheinend eine gute erwischt.


----------



## Der-Feri (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

@ the bad frag: Es war large. Small muss ich dann wohl noch mal machen.^^

@ asd_588: jap, i5-3570k. Habe sie aber auch ganz normal im Standardtakt laufen.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

Den grössten Unterschied würdest du sehn wenn du zusätzlich Last auf der GPU erzeugst, da die ja ordentlich warme Luft im Gehäuse erzeugt.
Hast das vorher mal gemessen?


----------



## Der-Feri (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: CPU-Kühler drehen?*

Also nach 10 min small test ist die Temperatur die gleiche.

Ich hatte vorher mal geschaut, habs aber nicht mehr so genau im Kopf. XD Wenn ich mich aber richtig erinnere war die temp höher. Somit hat das Drehen um 90° auf jeden Fall was gebracht. 

Edit: nach ca 2-3h Gildwars 2 lag die CPU Temp bei ca. 47 °C und die GPU bei über 60 °C. Ist das noch normal?


----------

